
Ask HN: What questions should you ask investors of prospective employers? - swZEzf1u8O6vMz
I&#x27;m considering a job offer from a Series A company. They&#x27;ve graciously set up a brief call with one of their investors.<p>I&#x27;m having trouble coming up with a set of useful questions to ask. What are some important things about a company that an investor can give perspective on?
======
rajacombinator
You could ask them what made them decide to invest and where they see the
company going. This should mostly be a fluff call but the answers might be
interesting.

